# TV story on fishing vessels and shipwrecks



## zoejwm (May 16, 2008)

Hi,

I'm a researcher looking into the relationship between fishing vessels and shipwrecks. I'm interested in hearing from people who know of fishing boat accidents caused by their nets getting snagged on wrecks.

I'm also very interested in hearing from people who have, or know anyone who has, dived a wreck they've come across during their fishing outings. I'm especially interested in hearing from those who have collected artifacts from these wrecks and would be interested in appearing on television to talk about their adventures.

If you are interested, or know of anyone who might be interested, please contact Zoe by PM/Email ( Email via the system , we always remove Email addresses in posts to protect people from Spam , Davie Tait Moderator )


Thanks. Hope to hear from some of you!


----------

